# 3. Weißwurstrennen Kühlsheim



## Geisterfahrer (8. November 2006)

Hallo, Jungs und Mädels!

Am 3. Dezember findet das dritte Weißwurstrennen Kühlsheim statt. Wird wohl wie immer wieder eine schlammige und spaßige Angelegenheit.

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere von Euch zu so später Zeit im Jahr keine Termine mehr und fährt mit.

Wie sieht's aus? Sharky? Drivingibaldwasneues? Kraichgauer?


----------



## Levty (8. November 2006)

Ich bin dabei. Letztes Jahr dritter, dieses Jahr hoff ich den Platz verteidigen zu können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (8. November 2006)

wie bereits geschrieben mach ich es vom wetter abhängig, wenn die piste gefroren oder zumindest trocken ist, fahre ich mit, auf so ne elende sch...lammschlacht wie vor 2 jahren hab ich ehrlich gesagt absolut keinen bock, das tu ich mir nicht an. werde am tag vorher evtl. meinen scout zum "stregge chegge" vorbeischicken, entscheide dann die teilnahme spontan. termin halt ich aber frei


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Letztes Jahr dritter, dieses Jahr hoff ich den Platz verteidigen zu können!



Na, mit dem neuen Rotwild müßte da doch noch mehr drin sein! 

Wenn man im Schlamm ertrinkt, laß ichs auch bleiben, aber ansonsten hätte ich schon mal wieder Lust.


----------



## Levty (9. November 2006)

Mim Rotwild? Ja, dritter von hinten. Die zwei "vor" mir wurden beim Start umgewälzt von den Monsterreifen. xD


----------



## sharky (9. November 2006)

@läff
du warst 3-letzter?????


----------



## Levty (9. November 2006)

Nein, mim Rotwild WÄRE ich dritt-letzter!


----------



## sharky (9. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Nein, mim Rotwild WÄRE ich dritt-letzter!



axo, na komm dann nimm das ding dann bin ich nen platz weiter vorne


----------



## Levty (9. November 2006)

Ich fahr U19 mein lieber


----------



## Levty (26. November 2006)

So eine Schnorrerfrage: Gibts hier ne Mitfahrgelegenheit? Biddööö!


----------



## drivingghost (3. Dezember 2006)

Und keiner war da von Euch Pflaumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. Dezember 2006)

Keine Mitfahrgelegenheit.
Und du hast eh den 1. Platz. Ist bei der Besetzung eh nicht schwer...


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Dezember 2006)

nö. ramin platz 7 in der ak U50!
finde ich trotzdem klasse!  

ich war pflaumen!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Dezember 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Und keiner war da von Euch Pflaumen



Hättst ja mal sagen können, daß Du mitfährst. Ohne Auto kommt man da nämlich ziemlich schlecht hin.


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Dezember 2006)

Ja, ich war auch nur nicht da, weil keiner da war


----------



## drivingghost (6. Dezember 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hättst ja mal sagen können, daß Du mitfährst. Ohne Auto kommt man da nämlich ziemlich schlecht hin.



Hätten Deine Eltern es Dir nicht geliehen?
Ich musste nach dem Rennen noch woanders hinfahren und kam erst am Abend nach Hause. Daher die Alleinfahrt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Dezember 2006)

Nein, weil meine Eltern an dem Tag essen gegangen sind und es selber gebraucht haben.
Naja, macht ja nix. Anderes Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (7. Dezember 2006)

jo ich war auch net da und find es net weiter schlimm
hatte ein recht angenehmes alternativprogramm das im gegensatz zum rennen nicht mit schweiss, anstrengung und mehrstündigem bike putzen verbunden war


----------



## Levty (7. Dezember 2006)

Sharky putzt sein Bike, Sharky putzt sein Bike, lalalala, Sharky putzt sein Bike

PUßY


----------

